# hi guys! -:)



## anua (Aug 23, 2006)

hi guys! long time no see! -
i havent been here for a long time, but it doesnt mean i forgot about you -
ive been busy working, trying to run my own portrait studio...
anyway, here are some new wood prints, ive made lately (some of you may remember my 'wood prints', i hope, he he) - they are a bit different than the old ones, but ...oh well...maybe they are just more colorful, thats all, but im still the same (monochromatic- ) he he
here they are:

1. 






2.





this is a portrait of my friend, Ola

3.





this is mu aunty, Wanda, i hope to be as brave and proud as her when i get old

4.





5.





this is my sister, Joanna, shes getting married at 2 of september

6.





7.





8.





this is my niece (niece is the right word? forgive me my bad english - ).
i'd like to give one of those pics to my sis at her bday, but i just cant decide which one is the nicest...maybe you will help me, -

9.





10.





and heres my friend, and her daughter , Rose

hope you forgive me such a long post

comments and suggestions are more than welcome, 
thanks!

anj


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 23, 2006)

Really nice work! :thumbup: 

I especially like the effect in #2.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 23, 2006)

very nice prints each one is different in its own way and the styles vary so I cant pick on over another thats a compliment.


----------



## Holzkopf (Aug 23, 2006)

These are pretty cool. I like the style a lot.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning work, as always. I just love seeing your work, Anja! Always so imaginative and colorful. 

I love #1 - such a clever idea!  

Your bridal portraits are especially beautiful. You're such a good artist. :heart: 

"Niece" is the right word for a child of your sister's, yes. I think she would be happy with any of them, but of those three, my personal fave is #8. Very painterly effect, and I love your rich deep colors here. 

Wonderful series!


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I commented on some other images you posted. I've never heard the expression "wood prints"  May I ask how you do them, or is that a professional secret ??   They are very effective and moody.

www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Alison (Aug 24, 2006)

Such beautiful images! #9 was an instant favorite for me.


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks alot, guys!! :heart: 



> Hi, I commented on some other images you posted. I've never heard the expression "wood prints" May I ask how you do them, or is that a professional secret ?? They are very effective and moody.



Thank you, Philip! and no, generally its not a secret -
'Wood prints' are just regular prints, but made at the wood - i work at them as i work with a paper print at the darkroom, than i do some chemistry and than i paint them with oils. Thas the whole secret -



> think she would be happy with any of them, but of those three, my personal fave is #8. Very painterly effect, and I love your rich deep colors here.



Terri, ive just gave this one to my sister, thanks for help with making a decission!:hug::


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2006)

> Terri, ive just gave this one to my sister, thanks for help with making a decission!:hug::


:cheer: I'm certain she loves it, too! 

Always happy to look at your work and talk to you about it! I only wish we lived closer so I could watch you work.


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> :cheer: I'm certain she loves it, too!
> 
> Always happy to look at your work and talk to you about it! I only wish we lived closer so I could watch you work.



ha ha, you can always come to visit me in Warsaw, Terri ! Youre more than welcome here!
and if you'd ever like to try the 'wood print' technique, ill be happy to help!

-


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2006)

anua said:
			
		

> ha ha, you can always come to visit me in Warsaw, Terri ! Youre more than welcome here!
> and if you'd ever like to try the 'wood print' technique, ill be happy to help!
> 
> -


If I'm ever heading that way, trust me, you'll be the first to know! I would love to watch and badger you with questions.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 26, 2006)

# 1, 9 and 10 are my faves! You are such a talented woman, I love your work! :hugs:

If I was a mother, having a wood print like #10 would be awesome. It'd be one of my treasures.


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks, Lumi!-))


----------



## inneist (Aug 27, 2006)

Truly impressive. Jumped into this forum wholly by chance and saw such beautiful works here!

I was reading history of Czech photography in the 20th century. In the early days photographers (Otto Setele, for example) liked to use a vareity of pigment processes. Because each pigment print differs, at least in its details, this enabled photographers to leave their influences in the final prints. I thought this tradition died a long while ago. But now I see the value of subjective expression.

Btw, I like your quote.


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

thank you, tsienni! 
if youve been reading about Czech photography you prolly know Jan Saudek, he's one of my heros! -

ah, and the quote is the short story of one of my fav writers, Roland Topor
heres the link if you'd like to check him out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_Topor

thanks once again! 

anja


----------



## inneist (Aug 28, 2006)

Just realised from reading another thread that you are from Poland. Have you been to FotoFestiwal 2006 in Lodz? I so much wish to have been there! 

Some Czech photographers' work, which I think you might find to your liking. 

Tono Stano
http://www.czechslovakphotos.com/html/stano.html

Taras Ku&#353;&#269;ynskyj
http://www.wwg.cz/maincz.php?dir=0205

more:
http://www.php-gallery.cz/Authors/FotografieSoucCZ.html

I hope to see more of your work on this board.


----------



## anua (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the links, tsienni!

unfortunately i havent been able to be in &#321;ódz this year, but from what ive heard it was a great event! hope to make it next year!

a.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 28, 2006)

These are so awesome! Im so glad you posted them for everyone to see bella, I love the painting youve done on them!! I just LOVE #1


----------



## anua (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks, Bella! -


----------



## chris02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I like 4 and 9, great stuff.
Chris


----------

